# Jello Brain Mold Recipe



## dusty588

Hey there. I bought one of those brain molds that you use with jello, and I made it with the recipe that was included. It uses three boxes of jello, water, and skim milk. I made it, and it turned out alright not great. Parts of it was clearish, and other parts cloudy, because of the milk. It could be from the colour I used, which was red, the store was out of flesh toned colours. Other recipes I found uses a can of evaporated milk instead of skim milk. Has anyone here used the molds before, and ifso, which recipe would you suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## robp790

*mold recipes*

I make my brain mold with peach jello, add 1 package knox unflavored jello, for strength and stir in 1 can condensed milk. tastes good and is tough. drizzle some creme de menthe and pomengranate juice for extra effect.

I make the heart mold with black cherry jello, knox gelatine, 1 can of condensed milk. paint the arteries with blue food coloring the gel kind and drizzle pomengranate juice for blood.


----------



## debbie5

I've been using real brains.


----------



## dave the dead

debbie5 said:


> I've been using real brains.


lmao!


----------



## Beforedawn

This year I'm trying a pannacotta brain recipe I found on divinedinnerparty.com (or net I can't remember). This will be the first time I've tried this particular recipe but it sounds yummy.


----------

